# Router table sliding carriage fence



## siggy_7 (17 Feb 2013)

I built a bench-top router table recently, and have just finished the fence and also a sliding fence carriage. Details are in this post: https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post751468.html#p751468


----------



## LJM (21 Mar 2013)

Interesting. I've just completed a new table, and this could be a useful addition...


----------

